
Ask HN: How do you minimize remembrance time when coming back on a task/project? - antonpuz
As a developer, I work with many systems and services. Each one has special configuration, parameters, flows, inputs, etc.<p>Sometimes, after even few days of not working on a task, I have to spend some time in remembering what to do, how to run stuff, the flows, etc. What are your best practices&#x2F;methods to reduce this remembrance&#x2F;recovering time?
======
auslegung
Automate as much as you can so you don’t have to remember. Create good
documentation and put it in the most discoverable place. Park downhill,
meaning you should leave your work in a state that you can come back and
immediately get going. That May mean stopping in the middle of implementing a
function so the compiler is throwing an error, or leaving with uncommitted
work, or making a todo list for yourself so you see the next task when you
return.

